# Faucet aerator problems - stuck, soldered, or part of the faucet?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you can see a line as most have I'd say it screws off. As always there are things that we believe are just made to aggravate us.

This is no guarantee before resorting to a dremmel with a reinforced cut off wheel but if you have 2 hammers try this.

Hold one hammer firmly against a side and give the opposite side a smack with a second hammer. Any heavy steel object will suffice as an anvil. Do this in 3 or for different locations around the aerator if possible. This will often break the crust that binds by distorting it a little out of round temporarily.

Bubba didn't plumber's grease it when it was assembled.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
What brand is it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I highly doubt an 1-1/4 drain is going to even work with a washing machine.


----------



## benomoth (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. The hammer trick did not work. I'm beginning to think that the faucet is just one piece, designed to look like it has an aerator.

I don't know the brand of the faucet, but I took a few pictures. I also took one of my washing machine set up.


----------



## benomoth (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## benomoth (Oct 27, 2014)

http://imgur.com/GNvnmv7
http://imgur.com/IP8zDwU
http://imgur.com/649KG97


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If I'd seen those pics I wouldn't have suggested the hammer. Never seen one like it. Good luck with some other method.


----------



## karin els (Oct 27, 2014)

That aerator does screw in, and is the narrow part below the wider ring of the spout. I have had trouble getting those out as well. Especially when I squeeze to hard on my channellocks and distort the aerator wedging it in place. Maybe try agai and find a pair of pliers to grab it from a diff angle to squeeze it back close to round, but dont put too much pressure on it. constant steady pressure might be what you need, along with a new aerator once you get that one out


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

soak it in CLR, soak it in PB blaster, torch it...all options. the aerator looks pretty destroyed already so a torch isn't going to hurt it much more.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

My bet the OP originally purchased a display faucet at a "discount". Many plumbing showrooms super glue the aerators on to the display faucets because otherwise they are always stolen by idiots. If that is the case, the aerator will not come off and when it clogs, the entire faucet will have to be replaced. Hooray for that "discount" faucet find!


----------



## benomoth (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol, I'm a renter so I didn't purchase the faucet, but you may be right because this mf'er isn't coming off. I have the same faucet in my upstairs faucet and the aerator does come off, so I think I'm going to take them both out and swap them.

How difficult is it to remove and replace faucets?


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

Changing a faucet isn't too difficult. If you've never done it before, figure on about an hour per faucet. You'll probably need a tool called a basin wrench to be able to access the nuts. It costs about $10-$20.

Can you take a picture of the underside of the sink where the faucet is bolted to the counter? That should help show if anything is really ugly and would cause difficulty in the work.

Edit: and you'll probably need plumbing putty or something to seal around the edge of the faucet when you re-install it.


----------

